# reinforcing a G-body rear end



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Any pics or info on how to do it right, materials etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

done with 5/8" thick steel, might be overkill but better safe then sorry :biggrin:


----------



## Luxury88 (Jun 20, 2009)

What is the thickness on that steel used in the pic?????


----------



## Luxury88 (Jun 20, 2009)

My bad didn't c the thickness post at the bottom!!!!


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 15 2010, 11:38 AM~16300796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats a nice rearend


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

ttt.....


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 16 2010, 10:54 PM~16313948
> *Thats a nice rearend
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Luxury88_@Jan 16 2010, 06:11 PM~16311763
> *My bad didn't c the thickness post at the bottom!!!!
> *


its all good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Here's mine I'm working on.....waiting on my reinforcement plate I ordered from empire customs


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice rear end(no ****). regardless the 3/8 is hell of good enough. depends how much weight is in the car too. but nuce work.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 17 2010, 07:16 PM~16319683
> *nice rear end(no ****). regardless the 3/8 is hell of good enough. depends how much weight is in the car too. but nuce work.
> *


yeah the only reason i used 5/8 is cause i had a hook up on steal at the time


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

ttt............ anymore pics


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

Maybe a stupid and unneccessary question, but doesn't reinforcing the rear end that way lower the ground clearance unneccessarily? I bet I couldn't get out of my home alley that low.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Here is mine with 5/8" plate. Hopefully back from chrome here soon! :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by herrakani_@Jan 19 2010, 05:15 AM~16336516
> *Maybe a stupid and unneccessary question, but doesn't reinforcing the rear end that way lower the ground clearance unneccessarily? I bet I couldn't get out of my home alley that low.
> *


yeah, I try to design them so they dont add too much to the bottom. 

I'm pretty picky about them myself.... Instead of using thick material, I use a thinner one, and cap the end with an inch wide strip to keep it from flexing,but I'm really liking the tubing ideas I've seen on here rather than flatplate


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by herrakani_@Jan 19 2010, 04:15 AM~16336516
> *Maybe a stupid and unneccessary question, but doesn't reinforcing the rear end that way lower the ground clearance unneccessarily? I bet I couldn't get out of my home alley that low.
> *


it does lower the clearence some but on mine when its all together i'll still have alittle over 4" of clearence from the ground, you just got to keep an eye on the road ahead of you so you don't drive over anything big


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

ok ok, 4" is more than enough I think. I had about 2" on my Beemer and I have gotten literally stuck a couple of times. I am aiming my Malibu frame rails at 4" on driving position.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 19 2010, 06:41 AM~16336799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean design homie :thumbsup:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

SORRY ABOUT THE SHITTY CELL PHONE PIC


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

here's a crappy cell pic


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jan 20 2010, 03:37 PM~16352996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A QUALITY REAR END?..the part thats over looked most is to do the top i have seen power balls just welded in top go threw the top of the rear end tubing that channel makes all the difference on top.. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 20 2010, 10:07 AM~16350765
> *clean design homie  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin: 

Hopefully will be back from chrome soon.


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 21 2010, 02:13 AM~16359775
> *THIS IS A QUALITY REAR END?..the part thats over looked most is to do the top i have seen power balls just welded in top go threw the top of the rear end tubing that channel makes all the difference on top.. :biggrin:
> *






























HOPPED ON AND DRIVEN DAILY....NO PROBLEMS


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by herrakani_@Jan 20 2010, 03:55 AM~16348699
> *ok ok, 4" is more than enough I think. I had about 2" on my Beemer and I have gotten literally stuck a couple of times. I am aiming my Malibu frame rails at 4" on driving position.
> *


if your frame rails are at 4" layed out your crossmember will only be 1-2" off the ground-keep that in mind


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jan 20 2010, 08:20 PM~16357500
> *here's a crappy cell pic
> 
> 
> ...


looks good ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

did mine 3 sides 1/4"


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Feb 6 2010, 01:59 PM~16532615
> *did mine 3 sides 1/4"
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 15 2010, 11:38 AM~16300796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 9 2010, 03:17 PM~16562403
> *CLEAN
> *


thx homie


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Feb 6 2010, 01:59 PM~16532615
> *did mine 3 sides 1/4"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

Does any one have the exact mesurments for a 83 oldsmobile rearend. I like the plating but have to give the shop exact mesurments. They look at me like Iam crazy around here :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Feb 21 2010, 09:44 PM~16683617
> *Does any one have the exact mesurments for a 83 oldsmobile rearend. I like the plating but have to give the shop exact mesurments. They look at me like Iam crazy around here :biggrin:
> *


what mesurements? :dunno:


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Jan 20 2010, 09:20 PM~16357500
> *here's a crappy cell pic
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

looking good keep them pics coming :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jan 21 2010, 09:46 AM~16362645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size is that tubular steel?


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

heres mine, a bit different from everybody elses,


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> heres mine, a bit different from everybody elses,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> > heres mine, a bit different from everybody elses,
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> > heres mine, a bit different from everybody elses,
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

:roflmao: LOL :roflmao: T T T


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 15 2010, 01:24 PM~16897022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

that shit was like that when i got it, so hate all u want, never said my was a show car did i


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@Apr 9 2010, 09:06 PM~17148006
> *that shit was like that when i got it, so hate all u want, never said my was a show car did i
> *


It's about safety not just looks.


----------



## enrique banuelos (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enrique banuelos_@Apr 9 2010, 11:15 PM~17148700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

that shit aint breakin


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by enrique banuelos_@Apr 9 2010, 08:15 PM~17148700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats nice


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by enrique banuelos_@Apr 9 2010, 08:15 PM~17148700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enrique banuelos_@Apr 9 2010, 11:15 PM~17148700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique banuelos_@Apr 9 2010, 08:15 PM~17148700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## Ado100 (Jul 7, 2015)

I got g body N I just broke off EAR that holds my upper trailing arms. I really don't wanna get a new one so I was just gonna put broken piece back in place and arc weld it since is cast iron. Any suggestions ?? advice anything will help


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I believe it's pot metal. Takes a special kind of weld to reattach it. There was a topic on it a while back


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ado100 said:


> I got g body N I just broke off EAR that holds my upper trailing arms. I really don't wanna get a new one so I was just gonna put broken piece back in place and arc weld it since is cast iron. Any suggestions ?? advice anything will help


 u gotta put the swivel bushings so they can flex around...


----------



## Geeness7 (May 8, 2012)

Does the rear end need to be removed completely from the vehicle like I see in most of the pics?...or can it be reinforced with a plate while still on the car?
does the gear oil need to be drained from rear end before welding on it?....and does anyone have a template to make a plate for a 86 Regal limited?


----------



## Geeness7 (May 8, 2012)

*Tryin to reinforce b 4 something breaks*

where do u got those types of bushings?
...The swivel ones...
Also will I need some sort of slip yoke for the drive shaft?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Geeness7 said:


> Does the rear end need to be removed completely from the vehicle like I see in most of the pics?...or can it be reinforced with a plate while still on the car?
> does the gear oil need to be drained from rear end before welding on it?....and does anyone have a template to make a plate for a 86 Regal limited?


It can stay on the car but its much easier to weld an grind the welds smooth with it off. Definately replace the fluid after welding a reinforcement plate. It can remain in the rearend but will boil so definatley drain it and fill with fresh fluid. 
Use cardboard to make a template. Again, much easier with the rearend out from under the car. 
Swivel bushings for the ears on differential where the upper trailing arms are attached can be bought from Black Magic. 
Whether or not you need a slip yoke depends on what equipment you have installed and what you're looking to make the car do. 10" cylinders with coils that have you sitting about an inch lower than stock is the max you can get away with before having bad driveline vibration, driveshaft pulling out & smashing into transmission when you lower the back. If you want 14"+ cylinders, definatley need a slip yoke installed.


----------

